# Laptop stürzt ab..



## kazama_91 (9. Mai 2011)

*Laptop stürzt ab..*

Hallo erstmal,
immer wenn ich ein Spiel auf meinem Laptop Spiele, stürzt der Laptop ab.. Dabei wird es sehr heiß.
Laptop geht abruck artig aus, kein Neustart oder Bluescreen.
Wenn ich aber ein Buch drunter lege, kann der Lüfter besser lüften und somit geht es nicht aus.

Bei Counter Strike kann ich aber schlecht ein Buch drunter legen, deswegen kann ich keine 30min spielen ohne das der Laptop ausgeht.
Ich hab mich etwas im Internet erkundigt und herausgefunden, dass es sogenannte Kühlerpad gibt, würden diese mir weiterhelfen?

Manhattan Notebook Laptop USB Cooling Pad 200mm Lüfter bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 12.05.11 17:33:56 MESZ)

*Laptop:*
Laptop Satellite L670
Windows 7
4GB Ram
AMD Athlon II (2x 2,30 GHz)
ATI Radeon HD 5145

Wäre froh, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Danke, im Vorraus..


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

würde es schon,sie dich dafür aber besser bei www.caseking.de oder Online-Shop fr CPU-Khler, PC Gehuse, Wasserkhlung, Lfter, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment - PC-Cooling.de um...


----------



## kazama_91 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ich möchte aber, dass das Kühlerpad mit einem USB Anschluss an den Laptop angeschlossen werden kann, hab bei den Seiten die du mir gegeben hast nicht wirklich sowas gefunden.. :S


----------



## sasdensas (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Notebook-Kühler: Notebookzubehör/Stands & Kühler | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
z.B.: Zalman ZM-NC2000B Notebook-Kühler schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Hatuja (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Wie alt ist denn das Notebook? Von den Daten kann es ja noch nicht soooo alt sein!?
Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, würde ich nicht mit so abenteuerlichen Sachen wie einem Notebook- Kühler arbeiten.
Die Lüftung muss es schaffen, die Abwärme auch bei Vollast abzuführen! Damit ist das auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall!


----------



## kazama_91 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja die Garantie läuft noch gute 2 1/2 jahre.. 

Meinst du wirklich? Ich hab im Internet schon vieles über Überhitzungen gelesen..

Das witzige ist ja auch, dass dieses Problem erst seit ca. 2 Wochen auftritt.. Davor war das nicht so ich konnte Stunden spielen und er stürzte nicht ab..


----------



## NebuLa (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Schick den Laptop als Garantiefall weg. Wie schon gesagt wurde, muss ja das Kühlssystem auch funktionieren.

Womöglich ist Staub reingekommen. Grade dann würd ichs auch wegschicken, da du die Garantie verlierst wenn du ihn selber aufmachst.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Bei 2 1/2 Jahren Restgarantie würde ich das Teil auch reklamieren.


----------



## kazama_91 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Also das da Staub rein gekommen ist denke ich auch.. Ich hatte auch noch vor einen anderen Tisch zu kaufen und dort ein Loch rein zu schneiden 
Wollte gucken ob das was bringt..

So ein Kühlerpad ist iwei groß hab ich bemerkt.. Der Laptop steht drauf ich dachte man könnte es einfach drunter schiiben .. (dünn wäre es) Leider doch nicht..

Das es ein Garantiefall ist denke ich wohl eher nicht :S


----------



## Hatuja (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Wieso sollte es kein Garantiefall sein?
Der Hersteller muss dir ja ein funktionierendes Produkt verkaufen.
Wenn du dir gerade einen Porsche gekauft hast und du schneller als 30kmh fährst geht der Motor aus, sagst du dann auch "Ok, wenn ich schneller fahren will, lasse ich eben einen Abschlepper kommen" ???

Nee, wenn du das Teil nicht übertaktet hast, muss das Kühlsystem auch dauerhaft die Hitze bei Maximallast abführen können.
Vielleicht ist ja einer der Lüfter ausgefallen oder hat ein Lüfterblatt verloren (Alles schon vorgekommen)!
*Somit ist es*, solange du nicht die Lüftungsöffnungen zu gemacht hast, an den Lüftern rumgefummelt und/oder einen Bleistift rein gesteckt hast, *auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall*.

Wenn du immer noch nicht sicher bist, rufe doch beim Support des Herstellers an und schildere das Problem!


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Hättest du keine Garantie mehr würde ich jetzt sagen einmal das ganze Lappi auseinandernehmen und mit Kompressor ausblasen - könnte ein "Staub" problem sein. (Umso mehr wenn du Raucher bist, da wird Staub echt harzig und klebrig...
Da du scheinbar aber noch Garantie hast - lass die Finger von den Schrauben!

Ich finde mit einem Kühlpad gehst du dem Problem nicht an der Wurzel an. War ja zu Beginn bestimmt nicht so, das abrupte herunterfahren?
Also muss sich ja logischerweise etwas geändert haben. Vielleicht ist auch ein Fan kaputt und du merkst es nicht. Wenn Garantie dann sofort einschicken wenn nicht säubern und mit dem Geld für das Kühlerpad gehst du mit deiner Freundin ein Eis essen 

p.s. schon mal in der Windows Ereignisanzeige unter System nach sonstigen Fehlereinträgen geschaut?
Installier mal das Tool Hardware Monitor: Offizielle Website->  http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 

Damit kannst du Temperaturen auslesen. Könntest du ein Screenshot machen, nach ein paar Runden CS o.ä.`?


----------



## kazama_91 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Hast ja recht.. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, denn dieses Problem gab es früher nicht.. Erst seit ca. 2 Wochen und ich muss sagen, dass ich das Laptop sehr oft auf dem Bett hatte sprich der Lüfter konnte seinen Job nicht erledigen..

Ich werde trozdem beim Hersteller anrufen und erzählen was los ist..


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja gute Idee, nur das mit dem Bett würde ich dem Hersteller gegenüber nicht unbedingt unter die Nase binden ^^


----------



## kazama_91 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja klar  
Ich war gerade dabei ein Screenshot zu erstellen, wo ich paar runden CSS spielte.. Nichts da, schon nach der 4 Runde ging er wieder aus..


----------



## kazama_91 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Hab hier die Screenshots..

Normal Zustand
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1520/normalzustand.png

CSS
http://imageshack.us/f/197/cssjc.png/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/cssjc.png/

Irgentetwas ungewöhnlich..?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja, allerdings. Die CPU Kerne sind viel zu heiß. Die Abschaltungen sind ein Schutzmechanismus um Schäden an der CPU zu verhindern.


----------



## kazama_91 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Was könnte die Ursache sein ?!?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Staub, Wärmeleitpaste (eher nicht), Lüfter defekt (der Lüfter müsste bei den Temperaturen ja Vollgas laufen - tut er das?).


----------



## kazama_91 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja der Lüfter läuft auf Vollgas..

Ich würde wirklich die Schuld auf .. Staub setzten.. Deswgen würde mir so ein Kühlerpad helfen oder vllt auch eine Staub Reinigung?


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2011)

Also CPU temps sind definitiv zu heiß, waren die früher auch schon so?

Das ist aber auf jedenfall ein RMA Fall.


----------



## kazama_91 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Nein früher war das nicht so wie gesagt vor ca 2.Wochen hat es angefangen..


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2011)

Dann würd ich auf jedenfall auf Garantie beharren.

Den bodenbelüfter kannst du dir dann sparen.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Dann würd ich auf jedenfall auf Garantie beharren.



Ich kann es auch nur wiederholen.


----------



## kazama_91 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Ja ok ich werde dann demnächst mal Anrufen und bescheid sagen..

Melde mich danach wieder, danke an alle die mir geholfen haben..


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Viel Erfolg beim Umtausch!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Falls ich noch was dazu sagen darf.

Hatte das selbe beim Laptop von meinem Schwager.
Bei ihm ist auch irgendwann der Laptop einfach ausgegangen.
Ich dachte auch erst, das es am Schmutz liegt, der denn Lüfter zu setzte.

Aber es war was anderes.
Dadurch, das er immer zu heiss wurde, ist die WLP zu hart geworden und hat nichtmehr richtig funktioniert.
Die habe ich einfach gewechselt und er läuft wie am ersten Tag.^^

mfg


----------



## kazama_91 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Was ist denn ein WLP? 

Ich habe mich bereits beim Umtausch Service registriert.. Montag wird das gerät abgeholt.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Falls ich noch was dazu sagen darf.
> 
> Hatte das selbe beim Laptop von meinem Schwager.
> Bei ihm ist auch irgendwann der Laptop einfach ausgegangen.
> ...



Ja das kann natürlich auch sein. Ist bei meiner GTX285 auch so. Das Zeug bröckelte alles ab, als ich sie auseinandergenommen habe.
Aber man verliert die Garantie wenn man den Laptop aufschraubt, wass in kazama's fall jetzt nicht so toll wäre. Das ist ein Produktionsfehler daher muss der Hersteller das Gerät doch austauschen bis er eines bekommt, welches diesen Fehler nicht aufweist oder? Aber trotzdem ein sehr guter Tipp von dir  Bigdaddy203.. Zufälle gibts 

@kazama_91

Hast du schon öfters mal ein Laptop auseinander genommen und weisst du wie du die Heatpipes etc. entfernen kannst ohne etwas kaputt zu machen? Wenn er dann kaputt ist, kannst du ihn wegwerfen oder als Deko aufstellen. Also ich würde mir das zweimal überlegen ob Garantie oder selber reparieren.

Edit: Hab erst gerade gsehen, dass das Gerät am Montag abgeholt wird..
Hoffe, dass die Reparatur gut abläuft, viel Glück!


----------



## Timmynator (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*



kazama_91 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein WLP?



Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## kazama_91 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Danke, also die haben mir gesagt das die das Reparieren also kein Umtausch.. Müsste es die darauffolgende Woche wieder zurück kriegen.. 5 Werktage nach dem die das Abgeholt haben, aber da UPS Samstag nicht Liefert wird wohl am Montag da sein..

Danke, alle die mir Versucht ahben zu helfen, melde mich dann die Tage wieder..


----------



## kazama_91 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab..*

Heute ist wieder mein Laptop von UPS angekommen, hab schnell alles wieder Draufgetan und siehe da läuft wie eien geölte Maschine..

Auf einem Zettel stand das Schmutz und ähnliches vom Kühler gereinigt wurden etc...

Danke, an alle..


----------

